# Sobar



## ROSANGELUS

Este hilo viene del hilo sobaco
Martine (Mod...)



Hatilaus said:


> Respecto a la desnostada palabra, y a raiz del último post.
> 
> La palabra "sobaquera" si que es más usada, nunca he oido "axilera".
> 
> La funda sobaquera para la pistola...
> 
> ¿O no?
> 
> Me temo que la "manía" hacia sobaco, viene de asimilarla con "sobar", verbo bastante mal visto también.


 
Hola! como estan
ahora si que me quede... pregunto: la palabra "Sobar" es mal vista?  donde?  y porque?


----------



## xOoeL

Sí, en España, por ejemplo.


			
				DRAE said:
			
		

> *sobar**.*
> (De or. inc.).
> * 1.* tr. Manejar y oprimir algo repetidamente a fin de que se ablande o suavice.
> * 2.* tr. Castigar, dando algunos golpes.
> * 3.* tr. Manosear a alguien.
> * 4.* tr. coloq. Molestar, fastidiar con trato impertinente.
> * 5.* tr._ Arg._,_ Bol._,_ C. Rica_,_ Cuba_,_ Ecuad._,_ El Salv._ y_ Méx._ Dar masaje, friccionar. U. t. c. prnl.
> * 6.* tr. rur._ Arg._ Fatigar al caballo, exigirle un gran esfuerzo.
> * 7.* intr. coloq. *dormir*  (ǁ estar en reposo).
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



Sobar es manosear, pero mucho .  A mí me suena mal.  De hecho, hay unos dulces que se llaman sobaos, y siempre pensé que vaya nombre que le han puesto, que no dan ganas de comérselos.  La gente puede pensar que todo el mundo los ha estado toqueteando  (y eso no es muy higiénico )

Bueno, tan mal no suena la palabra, pero sí un poco mal.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Gracias.
ya capté el sentido, en realidad depende mucho del punto de vista, y para mí la palabra "sobar"  no me parece fea como "sobaco"  , pero  entre gustos y colores...


----------



## Hatilaus

Bueno, antes de mirar en el diccionario, puedo deciros como se usa por aquí la palabra "sobar".

Excluyendo el significado de "dormir" que creo será demasiado callejero.

Sobar se usa para decir "manosear". ¡Pero manosear mucho!. Y en particular con ciertas connotaciones, digamos... eróticas (pero bastas).


----------



## Jellby

Hatilaus said:


> Sobar se usa para decir "manosear". ¡Pero manosear mucho!. Y en particular con ciertas connotaciones, digamos... eróticas (pero bastas).



Para eso existe la palabra "magrear", que es más precisa: Sobar, manosear lascivamente a alguien.


----------



## chics

Pero sobar no se refiere sólo a hacerse pajas, para eso hay que especificar, _sobarse los cojones_, o algo así.

Sobar es manosear sin tener mucho cuidado. Puede ser meter mano o manosear en sentido "erótico" pero (importante) habitualmente NO para el que es manoseado. Ej.: _No me sobes_.

También se utiliza cuando alguien manosea o simplemente toca algo que crees que merece más cuidado,_ ¡no sobes esto!_ o, peor aún, que es tuyo. _¡No sobes mis gafas!_

No es una palabra vulgar pero sí que indica un poco de desprecio en la manera de tocar y manosear (de otra persona).

Después hay el significado de dormir, claro.


----------



## xOoeL

chics said:


> Pero sobar no se refiere sólo a hacerse pajas, para eso hay que especificar, _sobarse los cojones_, o algo así.



Eso lo has dicho tú ahora .  Ni se me había pasado por la cabeza.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

En  mi familia se acostumbra a utilizar mucho la palabra "sobar", por eso es que me extraña la preocupación de algunos por esa palabra...( o la comparación con sobaco)
por ejemplo.

 -Mami sobame la espalda! ( en el sentido de masajear, no de manosear)
 -Voy a sobarle los pies a la abuela!
 - Papi por favor sobame la cabeza para dormirme... es que somos todos muy consentidos


----------



## heidita

Hatilaus said:


> Bueno, antes de mirar en el diccionario, puedo deciros como se usa por aquí la palabra "sobar"..
> 
> Sobar se usa para decir "manosear". ¡Pero manosear mucho!. Y en particular con ciertas connotaciones, digamos... eróticas (pero bastas).


 
Hola heidita (  ) tú debes de ser de mi pueblo. 

Desde luego, en Madrid, sobar suena fatal. Sobar la comida, sobar a la gente. Es un sobón, nada bueno.


----------



## xOoeL

DRAE said:
			
		

> *sobar**.*
> (De or. inc.).
> * 1.* tr. Manejar y oprimir algo repetidamente a fin de que se ablande o suavice.
> * 2.* tr. Castigar, dando algunos golpes.
> * 3.* tr. Manosear a alguien.
> * 4.* tr. coloq. Molestar, fastidiar con trato impertinente.
> * 5.* tr._ Arg._,_ Bol._,_ C. Rica_,_ Cuba_,_ Ecuad._,_ El Salv._ y_ Méx._ Dar masaje, friccionar. U. t. c. prnl.
> * 6.* tr. rur._ Arg._ Fatigar al caballo, exigirle un gran esfuerzo.
> * 7.* intr. coloq. *dormir*  (ǁ estar en reposo).
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Bueno, en la acepción 5ª habría que añadir Venezuela.  La verdad es que lo de sobar los pies suena horrible en España.


----------



## heidita

xOoeL said:


> Bueno, en la acepción 5ª habría que añadir Venezuela. La verdad es que lo de sobar los pies suena horrible en España.


 
Es lo que quería expresar yo: sobar los pies suena como en una película perversa, sin ningún ánimo de ofender a la amiga Rosa, es que en España no se podría decir esto nunca.


----------



## claramolin

heidita said:


> Es lo que quería expresar yo: sobar los pies suena como en una película perversa, sin ningún ánimo de ofender a la amiga Rosa, es que en España no se podría decir esto nunca.


 
La verdad... en Argentina tampoco. Y la palabra "sobar" me lleva directamente a pensamientos de tipo sexuales (bastante vulgares... pero graciosos, al menos para mi  ) como por ejemplo: "sobar la quena". 
La quena es un instrumento de viento, muy parecido a una flauta (de más está decir, creo, qué simboliza la flauta en este contexto). 
Reitero que esta frase es muy vulgar... Por las dudas, no sea cosa que a alguien se le ocurra decir "sobame la quena" y espere que le masajeen la espalda...  (en relación al mensaje de Rosa)


----------



## ILT

En México sobar es una palabra muy común, como en "Mami, me caí, quiero me sobes la rodilla".

Sobar es una fricción más suave que un masaje.


----------



## DickHavana

En España se suele usar también "sobar" en el sentido de "dormir". Es una palabra que se usaba en ambientes marginales y se extendió por ambientes callejeros, como jerga. Con ese sentido, viene del lenguaje gitano.

En el diccionario de lenguaje gitano-español que tengo en mis manos y que se basa en el lenguaje hablado (y olvidado) por los gitanos españoles:
 sobar: dormir
 sobelar: reposar, dormir
 sobindoy: sueño
Buceando un poco por la red he buscado qué términos se usan en la lengua romaní  (el lenguaje gitano standard, por decirlo de algún modo, ya que en cada país la lengua gitana ha sufrido transformaciones dependiendo del entorno). En lenguaje romaní, una de las palabras para definir a alguien que está dormido es sojiba, para dormir sovav/sovu y para dormitorio sovardi, por lo que parece claro que con ese significado de dormir, sobar viene de la lengua gitana. En ese sentido, recuerdo que la palabra croata para designar apartamento es soba, que también se puede traducir como dormitorio. Aquí intuyo que se pudiera haber producido un préstamo del romaní al  croata (y supongo que al serbio). También puede haber sido al revés, pero el hecho es que en otras lenguas eslavas las palabras correspondientes a apartamento o dormitorio que he podido localizar no se parecen en nada.

También se usa la expresión "dar la soba" en el sentido de molestar y "dar(se) una soba" en el de cansarse o darse una paliza. Este último término, siendo coloquial, no suele sonar tan mal como los otros.


----------



## mirx

Pues como la mayoría de las palabras, "sobar" también tiene doble sentido en México. Debes escoger con quien la usas.

Sólo para el dato, en México a los quiroprácticos amateurs se les dice sobadores, y como en todo pueblo tradicionalista, en México los sobadores son muy buscados. Son algo así como masajistas, pero aparte estos quitan enfermedades y alivian dolencias.


----------



## DickHavana

Siguiendo con la etimología de sobar en el contexto de dormir, al hilo del significado en croata de soba, me han señalado que en húngaro, habitación es szoba, lo que parece corroborar que esa palabra viene como mínimo de esa zona de Europa. Delimitar si en su origen último es una palabra de origen gitano que ha servido de préstamo a otras (en España sería así) o si es un préstamo que ha adoptado la lengua rom  de otras lenguas como el croata o el húngaro requeriría ya un estudio mucho más complejo.

Saludos


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Wauuu!, por lo visto suena bastante mal entonces...
Ya sé que no debo usarla cuando visite España, ni de broma. 
y con respecto al uso en Latinoamérica, no me queda muy claro. veremos que opinan otros por este lado del globo... (exceptuando la opinión de ILT) 
A mí me sigue sonando bien, claro lo que dice Mirx es muy cierto, hay que escojer muy bien a quien se le dice, en mi caso es de uso normal porque es entre familiares, por ejemplo, yo no le diría a ningún extraño que me sobe nada, en ese caso sonaría bastante atrevido y se prestaría a otras interpretaciones.
Tambien quiero acotar que la palabra "sobar" por supuesto que tiene tambien el sentido de manosear, sobar mucho...etc, pero repito dependerá del contexto y del grupo de personas con quien la uses.

¡Gracias por los aportes!
¡Son todos un amor!!!

PD. es en serio que somos muy querendones, tal vez por eso la utilizamos normalmente, pero "OJO", no somos excentricos como decía Magdala... , (es que me sonó muy fea la expresión)


----------



## magdala

ROSANGELUS ahora que conoces la carga negativa que sobar tiene en España , dime tú cómo te imaginarías el retrato si yo te digo que en mi casa todos (mi abuela mi padre, mi madre, mi tío y yo) nos gusta mucho sobarnos? a que suena raro? no pensarías que somos unos... yo dije excéntrico para hacerlo más suave y te lo has tomado a pecho, si supieras lo que realmente pensé... que va en broma, eh? Capté perfectamente que sois todos muy cariñosos en el buen sentido, pero en España ya sabes, no lo repitas porque pensarán lo mismo que yo.  

Si yo no hago el comentario, seguramente no te hubieras enterado de la conotación de esa palabra aquí en España, aún así me han desclasificado...


----------



## xOoeL

A ver, en realidad no es "tan grave" decir lo que dijo ROSANGELUS en España, sobre todo si lo dice alguien que viene de fuera.

En realidad, a veces he oído "En mi casa/familia (es que) somos todos muy sobones", para decir que son muy cariñosos, muy de darse besos y abrazos.  Sólo una mente aviesa entendería que es que todos los miembros de la familia son unos "excéntricos"


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Entendido Magdala, gracias por el detalle de explicarme... y por hacer que se destaparan todos a explicar la connotación Española de la palabra.
no hay rollo, todo bien 

Un Abrazo!  ( sin sobada) 
Rosa


----------



## Jellby

Sólo quería aclarar, por si no ha quedado ya claro, que el signficado "negativo" que pueda tener "sobar" en España no tiene por qué tener implicaciones sexuales.

"Sobar" se usa normalmente para manoseos, caricias, toqueteos, etc. que, por la razón que sea, resultan incómodos, improcedentes, perjudiciales...

A los animales, por ejemplo, se dice que no hay que sobarlos, es decir, que se les puede acariciar, pero no exagerar, no tenerlos todo el día en las manos. Una persona puede disfrutar de los abrazos y caricias de otra, pero otras veces puede cansarse y decir: "¡deja ya de sobarme!".


----------



## lazarus1907

DickHavana said:


> Siguiendo con la etimología de sobar en el contexto de dormir, al hilo del significado en croata de soba, me han señalado que en húngaro, habitación es szoba, lo que parece corroborar que esa palabra viene como mínimo de esa zona de Europa.


Esto es interesante, porque el húngaro no es una lengua indoeuropea, y en teoría no debería haber muchas palabras en común con otros idiomas (excepto "coche"...). El DRAE dice que es de origen incierto, y el Corominas sugiere que podría ser una contracción del latín vulgar SUBAGERE, que reemplazó al clásico SUBIGERE, que significaba "amasar, apretar, sobar...". ¿Podrías decirnos qué fuentes has usado para sugerir que proviene del húngaro?


----------



## Liuva Fernandez

mirx said:


> Pues como la mayoría de las palabras, "sobar" también tiene doble sentido en México. Debes escoger con quien la usas.
> 
> Sólo para el dato, en México a los quiroprácticos amateurs se les dice sobadores, y como en todo pueblo tradicionalista, en México los sobadores son muy buscados. Son algo así como masajistas, pero aparte estos quitan enfermedades y alivian dolencias.


 

En Cuba es similar el uso de esta palabra, la gente cuando tienen un dolor llaman a alguien del vecindario que se dedica a *"sobar"* (a dar masajes en una zona del cuerpo determinada según el dolor) y no cobran dinero, pero en agradecimiento la gente le da víveres, no siempre. Sin embargo los médicos se oponen a esta práctica pues muchas veces los improvisados quiroprácticos pueden provocar derrames internos (cuando se trata de masaje en la  zona del estómago, ya se han vistos casos). Cuando hay mal de barriga debido a una mala digestión o empacho como se le llama en Cuba, la gente solicita estos masajes y a los niños lo *soban* por las piernas ya que por la barriga está totalmente contraindicado.

Saludos


----------



## DickHavana

lazarus1907 said:


> Esto es interesante, porque el húngaro no es una lengua indoeuropea, y en teoría no debería haber muchas palabras en común con otros idiomas (excepto "coche"...). El DRAE dice que es de origen incierto, y el Corominas sugiere que podría ser una contracción del latín vulgar SUBAGERE, que reemplazó al clásico SUBIGERE, que significaba "amasar, apretar, sobar...". ¿Podrías decirnos qué fuentes has usado para sugerir que proviene del húngaro?


 
LAZARUS, yo no hablo de _sobar_ con el significado de toquetear, que puede tener perfectamente ese origen, sino de _sobar _como dormir. Sabes que a veces una palabra puede tener varios significados (como es el caso) y tener cada uno de ellos un origen distinto. El término de jerga _soba_r como sinónimo de dormir, que supongo conoces, ha sido utilizado tradicionalmente en ambientes de jerga, que en buena parte suelen coger su argot del vocabulario gitano. En el "Diccionario Gitano" de la profesora María J. Llorens, editado por A.L. Mateos en 1991, figuran las definiciones sobar, sobelar, sobindoy, que señalé anteriormente, como sinónimos de dormir. Ese diccionario trata específicamente del habla de los gitanos de España, por lo que decidí consultar un diccionario romaní on-line (el Uhlik- Translator) cuyo único defecto es que no suele aclarar la procendencia de las distintas acepciones de una palabra (el romaní tiene una variedad dialectal muy complicada). de todas formas, si colocas _sleep_ aquí verás que abundan las palabras gitanas con esa raíz. El autor de ese diccionario tiene su dirección postal localizada en Austria y es de suponer que puesto a elaborar un diccionario romaní lo que mejor domina es el vocabulario de la zona. Sí he podido verificar en algunas ocasiones con otras búsquedas que he hecho de palabras gitanas que las cosas cuadran.

En cuanto a decir que viene del húngaro, calma. Yo no he dicho eso en ningún momento. En todo caso digo, en base a las fuentes que he usado, que sobar como dormir sí parece venir de Europa del este (los gitanos trajeron su vocabulario como mínimo de allí, no se lo inventaron en España). Lo que he indicado después es que cuando estuve en Croacia me llamó la atención que en los sitios que alquilaban habitación ponían un cartel que decía "soba". Nos hizo gracia, por lo de sobar, dormir. Y luego comprobé que el significado de esa palabra es "habitación". En un diccionario on-line croata-inglés amplía la definición a apartamento y a dormitorio, pero una amistad serbia me ha señalado que su uso es de habitación. De paso también me ha indicado que en húngaro habitación se dice "szoba".

Reitero una vez más que yo hablo de _sobar_ como dormir, una acepción típica de argot y que como te digo, en varios sitios se apunta que viene del romaní. En cuanto a lo otro, lo único que indico es la relación entre dormir y habitación, que es bastante directa (no estamos hablando de patatas y fútbol, por ejemplo). Los gitanos han ido adoptando palabras en su vocabulario de distintos sitios en los que han estado, y en ese sentido han servido muchas veces de transmisores de determinado vocabulario.

Sólo apunto aquí que sobar con el significado de dormir viene de la lengua gitana, según apuntan varias fuentes, y que hay una curiosa coincidencia con el significado de una palabra muy parecida en unas zonas en las que precisamente ha habido tradicionalmente una gran población gitana, población gitana que en su expansión por Europa fue del este al oeste.

En cuanto a que el húngaro es una lengua no indoeuropea es cierto, pero eso no significa que sea hermética. Sin ir más lejos, el euskera tampoco es una lengua indoeuropea y abundan en ella los préstamos del español (y tampoco son raros los préstamos del euskera al español). Los húngaros llevan unos cuantos siglos interrelacionándose con sus vecinos y en ese sentido hay palabras suyas que han pasado a las lenguas vecinas y al revés. En cuanto a los gitanos, su vida nómada hizo que ejercieran un poco el papel de abeja recogiendo a veces vocablos de unas lenguas y otras: leí un estudio hace tiempo (lamento no poder dar fuentes) que hablaba de cómo en la lengua romaní hablada en Europa un alto porcentaje del vocabulario eran préstamos de lenguas de los sitios por los que habían pasado (Irán, Turquía, Rumania, Hungría...). Pero repito, ni he dicho en ningún momento ni me atrevo a decir que el origen último de esa palabra sea húngaro: habría que hacer un estudio muy riguroso y serio sobre el verdadero origen de esa palabra, ver que realmente hay una relación entre el vocablo romaní y los vocablos croata y húngaro (entre estos dos últimos, el préstamo creo que es más que evidente) y no es una pura casualidad (yo apostaría, por la zona geográfica de la que hablamos, que no) y luego retrotraerse al origen último de esa palabra, suponiendo que haya modo de conocerlo. Todo ello, un poco fuera de medios, me temo. 

En fin, lamento si me he extendido un poco.
Saludos


----------



## DickHavana

En esta página de la Wikipedia croata se señalan hungarismos, préstamos del húngaro al croata. Como ves, aparece _soba_. Reconozco que ignoro su fiabilidad al 100% (casi habría jurado que por ejemplo _hajduk_ es un término que viene del turco, y mi amiga serbia opina lo mismo, pero parece que hay varias teorías que afirman que su origen puede ser húngaro). De cualquier modo, creo que la relación entre la palabra croata _soba_ y la húngara _szoba_, las dos con el mismo significado, es más que evidente. La interrelación entre las lenguas de dos pueblos que vivieron varios siglos como vecinos (cuando no mezclados) bajo una misma corona también es obvia, por mucho que el húngaro sea efectivamente una lengua no indoeuropea aislada en ese sentido de su entorno. Parece pues que en Croacia se tiende a aceptar que esa palabra viene del húngaro. Otra cosa es que ese sea su origen último, por supuesto.


----------



## chavez pinillos

hola venezolana, creo que el verbo sobar, es simplemente uno mas en la riquisima y extensa lengua castellana, como dicen todos, no podremos utilizarlo a voluntad, pero la comunicacion, en general, es una serie de palabras a escojer, para hacerce entender y determinar sus argumentos, en todo caso en colombia es un verbo normal, con sus excepciones ya dichas  por nuestros amigos cuidense


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Siempre me ha llamado la atención que dormir en sueco se diga *sova *,tan parecido a nuestro *sobar *en su acepción de dormir.
¿Simple casualidad?.
Si alguien sabe algo.


----------



## bb008

xOoeL said:


> Bueno, en la acepción 5ª habría que añadir Venezuela. La verdad es que lo de sobar los pies suena horrible en España.


 
Hola:

Me ha dado un ataque de risa con eso de sobar: "sobar los pies", es que no solamente son los pies, también decimos "sobame la espalda", "sobame por aquí (señalas el sitio donde quieres que te soben", aquí no se ve mal siempre y cuando le digas a alguien de confianza que te sobe, ahora, también están los sobones, que no te puedes descuidar cuando ya quieren manosearte y aquí le decimos (meter mano) este me quiere meter mano...que les puedo decir...


----------



## Betildus

Hatilaus said:


> Sobar se usa para decir "manosear". ¡Pero manosear mucho!. ).


 

....de hecho, la masa se soba


----------



## bb008

Betildus said:


> ....de hecho, la masa se soba


 
Tal cual, pero sin embargo prefiero amasar la masa...


----------



## djperseo

Dios mio tengo la sensacion de ser un gitano, si al final descubrire mi verdadera personalidad, yo uso sobar para dormir y como pronominal para lo mismo, aunque tambien se puede usar para toquetear a alguien como bien se dice, pero yo que me paso el dia sobando...... no quiero decir en ningun momento que toco todo lo que pillo, en todo caso frotandome con la cama en el sentido de dormir y de que me muevo mucho.


----------



## mjmuak

bb008 said:


> Hola:
> 
> Me ha dado un ataque de risa con eso de sobar: "sobar los pies", es que no solamente son los pies, también decimos "sobame la espalda", "sobame por aquí (señalas el sitio donde quieres que te soben", aquí no se ve mal siempre y cuando le digas a alguien de confianza que te sobe, ahora, también están los sobones, que no te puedes descuidar cuando ya quieren manosearte y aquí le decimos (meter mano) este me quiere meter mano...que les puedo decir...


 
A mi _sobar_ no me suena tan mal como están diciendo, un tío _sobón_ es un pesao, sí, y conozco a una chica que se pasa el día sobando a todo el mundo (besos y abrazos _p'arriba _y _p'abajo _todo el santo día, me agobia como no sabéis), y yo debo ser la única en España que usa "sobar" así, siempre estoy persiguiendo a mi novio para que me _sobe_ el pelo (los pies no, que tengo muchas cosquillas), y no pretendo que acabemos en la cama ni nada por el estilo, porque a mi madre y a mi hermana también las persigo para que me _soben, _y como haya alguna cría que de mayor quiera ser peluquera y esté dispuesta a "peinarme", me dejo _sobar_ el rato que haga falta, y eso que no soy una _sobona _(cariñosa en exceso), es solo que me gusta que me _soben _la cabeza, es que me quedo fritica...


----------



## chics

bb008 said:


> sin embargo prefiero_ amasar_ la masa...


 
Yo también. Por aquí hay unos pastelitos parecidos a las madalenas que se llaman _sobaos_... y son buenísimos, pero ¡con ese nombre! que una se los imagina con sudor y con... ¡¡¡ecs!!! ¡¡¡puaj!!!

Deberían llamarse _amasaos_.


----------

